
A Year Later, Cybercrime Groups Still Rampant on Facebook - snowy
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2019/04/a-year-later-cybercrime-groups-still-rampant-on-facebook/
======
Panino
It's good to see Krebs ending his piece with a conversation starter on the
costs/benefits of using Facebook, and whether people are changing their usage
or deleting their accounts. I wonder when this discussion will expand from
tech sites to the general press?

Years ago Krebs did something similar whenever there was a new hole in the
Java interpreter. He regularly advocated that people remove Java support from
their web browsers, and that they consider removing it entirely from their
computers if they don't use any Java apps.

In a related comment found below the original article, "MrB" writes how
Facebook still tracks people without accounts. This is why I block Facebook's
BGP prefixes in my router, their domains in my DNS resolver, and key hostnames
in /etc/hosts. With this combination, Facebook is unlikely to be able to track
me even when I'm in between setups. For example it should work in cases where
I temporarily fail to re-populate /etc/hosts while doing testing, or set up a
new computer (still using the same router), etc. And since their IP blocks and
domains are relatively stable, it doesn't take much babysitting on my part.

~~~
reutinger
What're the hostnames that you put into /etc/hosts?

~~~
opwieurposiu
You can find blocklists on github, here is an example:

[https://github.com/jmdugan/blocklists/blob/master/corporatio...](https://github.com/jmdugan/blocklists/blob/master/corporations/facebook/all)

------
jammygit
I'm curious. Its so hard to be anonymous online. How do they do it?

------
ryanlol
I wonder if these are “real” cybercrime groups or just people from poor
countries trying to make a living by scamming each other.

I would expect these FB groups to be more like scam sites Alboraaq or
Cardmafia than “real” crime forums like Verified.

